# Stihl 064 compared to 066



## 046 (May 22, 2006)

Ok, everyone raves about performance of Stihl 066. King of saws and all that  

recently scored a Stihl 064 in excellent conditon from an AS member. Couldn't be happier with 064. lots of raves about 066 and nary a word about 064. 

so how about it? how does an 064 stack up against an 066?


----------



## Freakingstang (May 22, 2006)

That saw has been around! Glas to see it went to another As member. I want to find a 064 and put a 066 top end on it. They are quite a bit lighter....That is about all the comparison I have of them to add...


-Steve


----------



## THALL10326 (May 23, 2006)

046 said:


> Ok, everyone raves about performance of Stihl 066. King of saws and all that
> 
> recently scored a Stihl 064 in excellent conditon from an AS member. Couldn't be happier with 064. lots of raves about 066 and nary a word about 064.
> 
> so how about it? how does an 064 stack up against an 066?



The 064 is nice, have one in great shape, runs perfect. Must admit however the 066 has a bit more power and grunt to it. If you was to put them in a log side by side the 066 would walk on by the 064. How much, not a whole lot but enough to tell the 066 has more power. The 064 is slowly becoming a collector item. Those that have them ask big money for them and get it.....


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 23, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> The 064 is nice, have one in great shape, runs perfect. Must admit however the 066 has a bit more power and grunt to it. If you was to put them in a log side by side the 066 would walk on by the 064. How much, not a whole lot but enough to tell the 066 has more power. The 064 is slowly becoming a collector item. Those that have them ask big money for them and get it.....



Thall does the 064 rev as hard as a 066? i know the 660 revs harder than either because of the plastic flywheel, but it gives up torque.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 23, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Thall does the 064 rev as hard as a 066? i know the 660 revs harder than either because of the plastic flywheel, but it gives up torque.



The 064 revs up just like the 066 but takes longer doing it. That flywheel makes it easier for the 660 to hit top rpm faster. I like both the 064 and the 066. I got no problem with either one, they both cut plenty fast enough for this ole cat. One in quality is no better than the other, they both got a good reputation. The 064 in the pic he posted looks great, I'd like to have it.............


----------



## PWB (May 23, 2006)

I chose a 64 over a 66 off a rack of used saws last year. Why? It gives up about 3 pounds weight , and not much in the horsepower department! Unless you REALLY need the power, I prefer the lighter saw.


----------



## 046 (May 23, 2006)

when I first picked up 064, was surprised at how light it felt. substantially more power than my 046, but almost same weight. 

064 came with dual port muffler. Started to mod muffler, but came to realization. 064's got plenty of grunt as is. so I'm leaving it alone for now...

mated to 24in rollermatic bar and square chain. 064 ripps!!


----------



## 046 (May 28, 2006)

will a 066 piston and jug set fit stihl 064?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 28, 2006)

Correct me if Im wrong, they both have the same bore, but the 066 has a longer stroke. I dont believe they will interchange.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 28, 2006)

064-bore-52mm, stroke-40mm
066-bore-54mm, stroke-40mm

here are factory numbers for power
064--6.5 bhp, 4.0 lb.ft
066--7.1 bhp, 4.1 lb.ft

I have a 064, perfectly happy with it. If it ever dies I would probably replace it with a 660.


----------



## thompson1600 (May 28, 2006)

I believe that the later 064 and the very early 066's shared lots of parts. I believe most 064 parts fit the early 066 and vice versa. The later 066's (when they changed to the poly flywheel) changed the crankshaft. The early 066's I believe shared the same crankshaft as the 064's. The crankcase may have had slight differences, but they were close, except for the oiler. The 066 oiler has been the same, and the 064 oiler had a plastic line going out of the oil pump up onto the crankcase. 

Tom


----------



## 046 (May 28, 2006)

thanks tom, can confirm 064 has a plastic hose from oil pump. one of the first things I did was to clear oil line out and turn up oil feed to max. 

064 has excellent compression now. for later, sounds like early 066 piston and jug set should work.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 28, 2006)

Well, I guess I was wrong. I have a couple sets 066 cylinder and piston if you ever want one.


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2006)

Some notes from a workshop manual from 1992, just after the 066 was introduced.

The 066 is the "redlight special".

Power output: 4.8 kW/6.5 bhp at 9500 rpm vs. 5.0 kW/6.8 bhp at 9500 rpm
Max torque: 5.45 Nm at 6500 rpm vs. 5.6 Nm at 6500 rpm
Max rpm: 12000 vs. 13500

Later the published power changed a bit, to 6.5 vs.7.1 hp (not bhp)

The 064 and MS640 has been offered several places in the world lately, and all the sources I found stated the weight as 7.1 kg

The MS660 weight is usually stated as 7.5 kg.
If this is correct, *the weight difference is less than one pound*.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 30, 2006)

The power numbers I posted are from the 2000 service manual for the 064/066.


----------



## PWB (May 31, 2006)

The 3 pound difference I quoted came straight out of owner's manuals. One of the guys I work with has both saws and manuals pucrchased new. Early 064, later 066.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2006)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The power numbers I posted are from the 2000 service manual for the 064/066.


That adds up, and the numbers are confirmed by several other sources. 

What really puzzles me is that the 1992 workshop manual states "only" 6.8 bhp for the original 066, while I have seen several statements at this forum indicating 7.7 hp.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2006)

PWB said:


> The 3 pound difference I quoted came straight out of owner's manuals. One of the guys I work with has both saws and manuals pucrchased new. Early 064, later 066.


What does those manuals say, exactly????


----------



## Mr. (May 31, 2006)

The bolt pattern for the 066 jug is larger. Same as the 044/046 situation.

You can redrill it, but.....

It feels smaller and lighter same as the 044. The 372s are more comfortable for me than the 026s so they feel lighter. It's all about the comfort and perception not the cold hard facts.

Fred


----------



## PWB (May 31, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> What does those manuals say, exactly????


SOrry, I'll have to look it up. Seem to remember one quotes only kg, other quotes kg's and lbs.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> What does those manuals say, exactly????


With vs. without bar and chain?
Arctic vs. ordinary?
Full wrap vs. flush handlebar?


----------

